# Rubber Roof Maintanance Questions?



## jtn (Feb 4, 2013)

I've been camping my whole life. This is my fist camper with a rubber roof. I have been hearing a lot of horror stories about maintaining the roof. What product do you recommend for cleaning and protecting? How often does this need to be done? Is it a pain in the %$#@?

I appreciate any help. Thank You in advance.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Great product, and made in MI:

https://www.dewittproducts.com/products/700-Rubber-Seal-Roof-Cleaner/5/255


----------



## PETEE (Dec 24, 2007)

I've always used Murphy's oil soap and after drying putting a coat of conditioner that I get from camping world. I do my roof once a year at the start of the season and the roof on my current camper looks like new and it's 11 years old. This combo will take care of the black streaks you get at the front of your gutter dumps for most of the season.


----------



## caseyj (Apr 8, 2001)

Do not use any product that contains a *petroleum base*. It will emulsify the rubber and make it soft. I've always used Dawn dishwasher soap with bleach added and a long handled brush (RV Type). You need the bleach to destroy any mold. Dawn comes with bleach added. 

For added protection use Eternabond tape on all your seams for a no leak roof. especially where the roof meets the front and end caps. Do a search and you will find multiple sights with this product. For smaller areas, use Dicor sealant available at RV stores. Both excellent products.


----------



## stickem (Oct 31, 2007)

i recoated my roof last fall and i used this
http://www.menards.com/main/doors-w...ting-10-year-protection/p-1461291-c-12589.htm


----------



## jancoe (Jan 24, 2010)

Rubber roof coating like the elastometric stuff will peel up in a year or two if not prepared correctly. Always becomes a problem, especially trying to reseal after it starts lifting. Avoid it unless roof has become so deteriorating that the white is coming off. The only maintinence that needs to be done is to wash with soap. You can add a conditioner to it if your heart desired.


----------

